# Current Affair Articles ?



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 3, 2009)

Where can I find good articles about all the current affairs like US Elections, Mumbai Attacks, Tata Nano & West Bengal, etc...

I found many articles related to these topics and some more ones, but none of them seemed to be a complete article covering up the entire issue properly and comprehensively.

So I thought of asking help over here !!


----------



## mrintech (Jan 3, 2009)

*Use*: *www.google.com/ig and customize accordingly. *Also you can use:* *my.yahoo.com/


----------



## nix (Jan 4, 2009)

we 've got it all around us man.. igoogle is not necessary. read paper, see news, probably have some net news.. thats it..


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmmm
Went through Competition Success Review (CSR) magazine. It gave a nice & comprehensive discussion on the latest topics. If only I could get the previous edition or eBooks !!


----------

